# Non habitual resident's scheme deadline



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I have no connection to this company or site but they're usually pretty much bang on right. 

Deadline (NHRS) | Expat Consulting Portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This does though just relate to the 2014 Tax Year, equally the deadline for the 2015 tax year will be 31st March 2016 until they scrap scheme which seems unlikly


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ja: Just for those in 2014 but I thought it worth noting for those affected


----------

